
Show HN: Cached Hacker News for when you don't have access to the internet - lhdj
https://www.hacker-cache.com/
======
CM30
It's a neat concept, and as someone in the same situation (unable to access
Hacker News on the tube) seems like it could be quite useful at times.

However, I have to be honest and say the lack of comment thread caching is a
bit disappointing, because most people here read the site for the comments and
discussions as much as they do the original stories.

~~~
lhdj
I agree. Feel free to contribute to github. If not, will implement requested
features soon.

------
lhdj
I made this last weekend over my frustrations at not having access to Hacker
News when on the tube (I live in London).

Its a webservice that concatenates the top 25 hacker news links in one page as
iframes (the ones that allow it). I usually load the page 1-2 minutes before
getting on the underground. It has minimum functionality, but works for my
needs. I use it mostly on Chrome mobile browser.

I thought some of you might find it useful.

Repo: [https://github.com/christoshadjiaslanis/hacker-
cache](https://github.com/christoshadjiaslanis/hacker-cache)

~~~
jazzyjackson
I'm playing around with an HTML-only page where I want to load lots of
resources in iframes, couldn't find much guidance on the web on how bad of an
idea this might be (I seem to remember being told each iframe has a similar
overhead as a new tab, since it is a whole other browsing context)

Does 25 iframes cause any slowdown? Do you have any tips to keep performance
up, like setting display=none to iframes out of view ? I'll test all this
soon, I just would appreciate any knowledge you've gained along these lines :)

~~~
lhdj
I really haven't researched this topic very much. It was a case of
implementing as fast as possible.

Take a look at my repo for how it's implemented; it is not the most responsive
site in the world.

What I can tell you is: 1) display=none is a good idea 2) Certain sites have
the HTTP header 'X-Frame-Options': BLOCK' or something along those lines.
Modern web-browsers wont render those pages in iframes 3) It's a good idea to
add sandbox="allow-forms allow-scripts" on every iframe to stop top-level
redirects.

I have noticed that it is quite heavy, and my phone's browser handles this for
me under-the-hood by saving pages to disk when the iframe is collapsed (I
think. I haven't actually tested this but the performance would suggest that
this is the case.)

------
lgats
A similar service: fullhn.com

------
the_common_man
site is down already?

------
stevespang
Wish it had the top 100.

~~~
lhdj
Interesting. Would get really heavy with 100 pages. I may implement a feature
where you can pick the number of pages you want.

